# Have Ideas For Quick and Easy Way to Preserve Pears?



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

I am looking for ideas that would be the quickest way to use up our pears. They are a very thin skinned so I don't plan to peel them, just want to core them. The quickest way I can think of is to freeze them but don't think I have enough space to freeze all of them.

Thanks for any and all ideas!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We love pear sauce 
Mickey


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Can them in a pressure canner, 5lb pressure for 10 minutes~~pints or quarts


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Pear honey, Pear-Orange preserves, Cinnamon Pears canned.


----------



## rowan57 (Sep 30, 2009)

Pickled pears.


----------



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

Ummmm....pickled pears are a good idea - I just looked up directions in the Stocking Up book. 

Pear Honey....that sounds wonderful - any recipes? Off to see if I can find one.

Pear Sauce....yes, one of the easiest but forgot to mention that I still have a lot of that from last year when I canned it.

Thanks everyone!
:clap:


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Pear juice (we call it "nectar" because its thicker than juice)


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow, no one likes them dried? Next best to canned, cold and with peanut butter and soda crackers....James


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Spiced pears, canned. Whole cloves, a little cinnamon, a little nutmeg in a light syrup.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

I like them just plain canned in a sugar syrup.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Txsteader said:


> Spiced pears, canned. Whole cloves, a little cinnamon, a little nutmeg in a light syrup.


I second that. 

Spiced peaches are a big hit here, too.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Fastest and easiest I know of is dried pears. You don't have to peel or core; just slice about a quarter inch thick and throw in the food dehydrator. Mine will dry them down in about 10 hours, maybe a bit longer, depending on how juicy and how humid the air is.

Then you can store them in jars or plastic bags for winter use. They're great chopped up and thrown in muffins, tea breads, or just for eating. You can roll them in sugar and cinnamon before drying if you like your dried fruit like candy.

A really pretty thing to do is to cut some lengthwise, not in rings, and dry. The middle ones are really pretty when dried and hung on a Christmas tree like an ornament. We keep a fancy Victorian tree in the livingroom, but the familyroom gets a rustic one with paper chains, cranberry and popcorn garlands, old fashioned toys, and dried fruit on it. I used to have a fireplace swag made of dried fruit slices, dried rosehips, cinnamon sticks, and bay leaves all strung onto a piece of fishing line. At the ends I tied on a colorful calico for something to secure it with, and had a pretty tin star in the middle. I used that for quite a few Christmases before it just got too tired and faded.

I understand your desire to get through the onslaught of produce while the gettin's good! I really like having a diverse number of things to do with it. It keeps us from getting sick of it by February.


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

I found this Amish recipe on the net:
Canning Pears

Select ripe pears just turning yellow, not too soft. Peel, core, and cut in halves. Drop in cold water. When you have enough to fill several jars, take out of water and pack in jars. Pour syrup or juice over pears. When you have enough jars to fill a canner put on lids that have been sterilized in hot water and put on bands. Place in rack in canner and add enough hot water to cover the jars with 2 inches of water. Cold pack for 20 minutes in boiling water. Turn off heat and let cool 10 minutes or longer away from a draft. Prepare a medium syrup or use 1 large can of Dole pineapple juice mixed with 1/2 can of water instead of syrup. 

Using the juice instead of sugar and water sounds good. Anyone ever done pears this way?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

dixienc said:


> I found this Amish recipe on the net:
> Canning Pears
> 
> Select ripe pears just turning yellow, not too soft. Peel, core, and cut in halves. Drop in cold water. When you have enough to fill several jars, take out of water and pack in jars. Pour syrup or juice over pears. When you have enough jars to fill a canner put on lids that have been sterilized in hot water and put on bands. Place in rack in canner and add enough hot water to cover the jars with 2 inches of water. Cold pack for 20 minutes in boiling water. Turn off heat and let cool 10 minutes or longer away from a draft. Prepare a medium syrup or use 1 large can of Dole pineapple juice mixed with 1/2 can of water instead of syrup.
> ...


No, but it does sound delicious. Would be a good thing to do w/ remaining syrup from canned pineapples.....if you could plan that far ahead, which I'm not good at doing. 

Now I'm craving pineapple juice.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Last year my Dad had a lot of pears to deal with. Too many for us to can or deal with, so he went up to the local fruit market and they purchased several bushel from him. He was tickled because it help offset the cost of spraying them all season. 

I like the idea about drying them in post #12, do they need to be treated before dehydrating??? We purchased a slicer and I think this would make fast work of it.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I haven't done pineapple juice, but last year I did apple juice with a stick of cinnamon in each jar. (FWIW - 1 cinnamon stick per pint was overwhelming. If we do it this year, I will do 1/4 cinnamon stick per pint.)


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

I am for dehydrating. Last year my dehydrated pears were the first ones to go. The kids liked these better than apples.


----------



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

Do you just let the pears turn brown while drying or dip them in something first?
It's been a few years since I dried pears - can't believe that I have forgotten how to do them.

Now the pears on our other tree are about ripe too. I am going to dry a few and see if anyone at our church would like to pick some.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a bottle of real lemon juice and I put a sprayer nozzle on it. I spray them as I am cutting and when they are on the trays.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I crush a couple of vitamin C tablets in water and dip. Works great.


----------

